# aan/ uit



## ThomasK

Welke verba gebruiken jullie om aan te geven dat je iets aan- of uitzet? 

Denk aan: 
- toestellen
- auto
- ...


----------



## Jogou

verba? bedoel je werkwoord?


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ja. Zoals: 
- toestellen: aanzetten/ uitzetten (aan-/..-schakelen?)
- auto: starten/ uitzetten ???


----------



## Jogou

is denk ik een gevoelskwestie. In het algemeen kun je zo'n beetje alles aan- of uitzetten. Afzetten kan bijna ook altijd gebruikt worden, hoewel dit laatste ook betekent dat je iemand ergens naartoe brengt en daar achterlaat. In- en uitschakelen lijkt me voornamelijk bij elektrische apparaten van toepassing, of zaken met een schakelaar (zoals licht).

Blijft echter lastig: een tv kun je "officiëel gezien" uitschakelen, maar iedereen zal afzetten gebruiken. 

Jogou


----------



## bibibiben

Ik gebruik het liefst 'aanzetten'/'aandoen' en 'uitzetten'/'uitdoen'. 'Afzetten' gebruik ik veel minder vaak. Het zou best kunnen dat ik 'afzetten' vooral gebruik als ik een naar beneden gerichte beweging moet uitvoeren om een apparaat uit te schakelen. Moet ik toch 'ns op gaan letten.

'Inschakelen' en 'uitschakelen' gebruik ik ook wel, maar niet voor alledaagse apparaten. Een wifi-extender zou ik kunnen inschakelen, maar niet een televisie. Die zal ik liever willen aanzetten of aandoen.

Een auto zet ik niet aan, maar die start ik. Of nog liever: ik start de motor.

Kleine aanvulling:

— 'Aandraaien' en 'uitdraaien' zou ik kunnen gebruiken in die gevallen waarbij er sprake is van een draaiknop of draaischijf.
— 'Opendraaien' en 'dichtdraaien' zou ik gebruiken voor kranen. 'Openzetten' is ook wel mogelijk, maar dan denk ik vooral aan een gaskraan. Ook een brandkraan zou ik openzetten, niet opendraaien.
— 'Aansteken' is een bruikbare variant als het gaat om een lamp (of licht in het algemeen). Maar de tegenhanger, 'doven', gebruik ik veel minder vaak. Dan zou ik teruggrijpen naar 'uitdoen'.
— 'Ontsteken', de wat verhevener variant van 'aansteken', gebruik ik vrijwel nooit, hoogstens in uitdrukkingen als 'in woede ontsteken'.


----------



## Peterdg

"Opzetten": ik zet de TV op.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg, niet boos worden, maar dit wordt er gezegd over 'opzetten': http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1368/. Het is weer eens een keer geen standaardtaal ...

Het interessante is dat je weer wel een zender (of kanaal) kunt opzetten.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Peterdg, niet boos worden, maar dit wordt er gezegd over 'opzetten': http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1368/. Het is weer eens een keer geen standaardtaal ...
> 
> Het interessante is dat je weer wel een zender (of kanaal) kunt opzetten.


Wij *zetten* de TV zelfs ook soms *af*.


----------



## ThomasK

_Tja, ik ben altijd als 'Zuid-Nederlanders altijd bijzonder op mijn hoede voor onze zuidnederlandismen... 

_'Aansteken': vermoedelijk wel de kachel. Het licht: ik zou het niet zeggen, maar...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> _Tja, ik ben altijd als 'Zuid-Nederlanders altijd bijzonder op mijn hoede voor onze zuidnederlandismen...
> 
> _'Aansteken': vermoedelijk wel de kachel. Het licht: ik zou het niet zeggen, maar...


Ik wel, ik wel...


----------

